# Seeing ears?



## Mercy4Free (Nov 27, 2008)

I know normally you don't see a bird's ears because they are covered with feathers. However, for about the last week or so I have been able to see my tiel's right ear. Is that okay? Could it just be a molting issue?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It could just be a molt. I see my birds ears every once in a while.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

If he is molting that could be why. I have only seen Spikes ears after he has a shower.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I've noticed when my 'tiels are scratching themselves they'll scratch near their ear and ruffle the feathers there, and then you can see their ear. It's fine though.


----------

